# I heart blonde mop girl



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://tagworld.com/BlindTorso/Video/VideoDetail.aspx?id=56e414da-8c8c-49e1-9403-f8a2ce7652a7


Damn this girl is fine, anybody knows her name?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Supposedly her name is Jade.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Lumbergh f-ed her


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Lumbergh f-ed her


hahha. from office space. wat a funny movie.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Haha that video was so stalker like.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

for sure whoever made this video lives in their parent's basement.

think steve buscemi in billy maddison.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Supposedly her name is Jade.


Lol.

Yep she's hot.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i dont find her THAT attractive


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Lumbergh f-ed her


Maybe someday she'll get to see my oh-face.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

LMAO. Can't believe someone would actually videotape her.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

WOW...thats creep ****...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Dee-zy, that's pretty creepy that you videotaped the Mop girl. :eek8:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

for sure this vid could be sold on the espn raps board. 

Jade was a banned topic. no joke.


PC LOAD LETTER


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

whoever took that video, thats kinda freaky man, singling her out and video taping her, wierdo


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Dee-zy, that's pretty creepy that you videotaped the Mop girl. :eek8:



In case you didn't know, that wasn't me video taping her. 


So the question is Jade who?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> In case you didn't know, that wasn't me video taping her.
> 
> 
> So the question is Jade who?


j/k dude, the guy who videotaped her is now sitting in a nice room with padded walls.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ya, shes hot. Jade is a sexy name too. lol 
Doesnt look like she is that great at mopping though. 
I quess you can't make a ho a housewife.

LOL


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Average..


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Average..


Wow, you must have really high standards. 
I dont find this girl that attractive either, but i dont think average is a word many people would use to describe her.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Timbaland said:


> Haha that video was so stalker like.


That's an understatement....fellas....whut up in Toronto?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

aizn said:


> i dont find her THAT attractive


aGREED. She just has blonde hair woopy doo dee. Which is why I think people think she looks good. I sure dont.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

she also has a nice rack.....of "balls"


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> she also has a nice rack.....of "balls"



precisely!!!


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> aGREED. She just has blonde hair *woopy doo dee*. Which is why I think people think she looks good. I sure dont.



WOOP DEE DOO

& yes she is hot.. anyone calling her just average doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Why is this thread not locked??

I feel sorry for the poor girl (isnt' she a teenager??). This is just stupid.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This video borders on stalking and should be removed from the board permanently. Thread should be not locked... it should be deleted.

As a person who is currently dealing with somebody close who is being stalked, it is absolutely absurd that this video is posted here.

Maybe someone can post her address, so we can leave letters at her door. Or better yet, why doesn't someone hang by her car, wait for her to drop some garbage and write some stuff on it and leave it at her door step.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> In case you didn't know, that wasn't me video taping her.
> 
> 
> So the question is Jade who?


If you really want to know that, I want to meet you and kick your ***.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I think she's an attractive girl.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> If you really want to know that, I want to meet you and kick your ***.




Since when is trying to get pictures or any other forms of media of somebody stalking?


I live in ****ing montreal, you think I'm gonna do 6 hours of road just to stalk? I have classes and final projects man. Calm the **** down. I think the girl's hot, don't be jealous.

I have pics of elisha cuthbert and leah miller, what's so different trying to get pics or vids or Jade?

and so...


Jade who?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dee-Zy, sorry I got worked up. Stalking has become a very personal issue in my life right now, so I am very sensitive to it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^

For me as well. I was seeing a girl for six weeks, then she shut the drapes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL.

It doesn't hurt joking about it, I guess.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I used to make fun of everyone pretty hard for thinking this chick is cute, I believe I may have tried to make Speedy look like a creep while she was in his avy's.

Anyways I went to a Raps game and saw her live, she is cute, I'm sorry for dissing everyone who thought she was.

That vid is in no way stalking. She's in the public eye and thus, fair game to the point the that the law protects her.

She's gotta be 18-ish anyways.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> ^
> 
> For me as well. I was seeing a girl for six weeks, then she shut the drapes.


And you are now stalking her?.....win her back bud!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, this thread turned into comedy


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

They ought to put that girl in one of the dance pak unis. Then tell the guys in the truck to keep a camera on her. I can already hear Jack with his big HELLO!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

cram said:


> Why is this thread not locked??
> 
> I feel sorry for the poor girl (isnt' she a teenager??). This is just stupid.


WHAT???

shes in the public eye, and i think she and everyone else knows its not for her mopping skills. 

i dont see a problem with this thread.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Dee-Zy, sorry I got worked up. Stalking has become a very personal issue in my life right now, so I am very sensitive to it.




cool, it's all good then.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> This video borders on stalking and should be removed from the board permanently. Thread should be not locked... it should be deleted.
> 
> As a person who is currently dealing with somebody close who is being stalked, it is absolutely absurd that this video is posted here.
> 
> Maybe someone can post her address, so we can leave letters at her door. Or better yet, why doesn't someone hang by her car, wait for her to drop some garbage and write some stuff on it and leave it at her door step.


hey buddy, no one is stalking this chick. thanks for making everyone aware that you have a big problem with stalking by "getting all worked up" and saying that you are going to assault people for no reason. You know what i have a big problem with, edited.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

mo76 said:


> hey buddy, no one is stalking this chick. thanks for making everyone aware that you have a big problem with stalking by "getting all worked up" and saying that you are going to assault people for no reason. You know what i have a big problem with, edited.


Online assault is a very big problem these days.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Online assault is a very big problem these days.




Just say no to online assaults!!!


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Online assault is a very big problem these days.


I'm just happy he's not upset with me. :biggrin:


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Online assault is a very big problem these days.


I was talking about you when you said you were gonna kick his ***. 
I assumed you meant in real life.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Lumbergh f-ed her


rooooooofl


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

They should issue her a special "mop-girl" uniform. This is what I have in mind:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> They should issue her a special "mop-girl" uniform. This is what I have in mind:



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Yao Mania again.


----------

